# Classification



## Magagna (Feb 4, 2015)

Hallo, are they all C.I.
I dismounted some of them and inside they have slats gold
Sorry for the many questions, but I'm newbie........ 
Thanks


----------



## Geo (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure what C.I. means. All of the types shown could have gold bonding wires.


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe you meant to say IC, Integrated Circuit.

None of those is an IC, those are transistors and I believe a rectifier and as Geo said, they all might contain gold bonding wires.


----------



## Magagna (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks. 
Si Marco, IC


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 5, 2015)

The first two looks like transistors, next is a double diode or a half bridge, an IC, two half bridges more and finally another IC.
Usually any IC or transistor have one bond wire per leg, but some power transistors and ground plane connectors can have more than one bond wire internally in the package. But that's of no concern, the way to process them is all the same. 

Göran


----------



## Magagna (Feb 5, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> The first two looks like transistors, next is a double diode or a half bridge, an IC, two half bridges more and finally another IC.
> Usually any IC or transistor have one bond wire per leg, but some power transistors and ground plane connectors can have more than one bond wire internally in the package. But that's of no concern, the way to process them is all the same.
> 
> Göran


Great Goran. This it what i wanted to hear. If the process is the same of Ic, can i sell them as they were IC?
Luigi


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 5, 2015)

Magagna said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > The first two looks like transistors, next is a double diode or a half bridge, an IC, two half bridges more and finally another IC.
> ...


Probably not but that is up to the buyer, the ratio between gold and other materials is very different and if you would sell the transistors as IC you would have a very angry buyer.

Personally I would process the IC at the right and leave the rest on the board and sell it as low grade scrap.

Göran


----------



## Magagna (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Goran. Crystal clear. 
Luigi


----------



## Magagna (Feb 7, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Magagna said:
> 
> 
> > g_axelsson said:
> ...


Gōran please could you tell me if these are also IC?
I'm sure you know these relays. The tabs inside are Gold plated?
I know that I should test them with nitric, but I think that you already know it
Luigi


----------



## butcher (Feb 7, 2015)

The relay tabs are most likely brass not gold, but the small points can be silver and other precious metals sometimes even gold or PGM's.

IC's integrated circuits, are chips made up of whole circuits (kind of like whole circuit boards in a chip), many of which can have a multiple use in electronics by adding external circuit components many of which we can make do different things in electronics, by picking the right type of IC and adding external resistors and capacitors.
Or as in the case of digital electronic wiring them in a certain way with a few external resistors and capacitors to form many different digital electronic circuits using these common IC's.

Circuits like amplifier circuits (or digital logic circuits) where many transistors, resistors and other components were needed to build a common amplifier circuit, they found they could make the very useful common circuits in these little chip IC's, and by adding or changing a few external components they could use this very common circuit in the IC in many different circuits, or applications, now we did not have to build all of the amplifiers stages out of dozens of transistors, resistors and capacitors, or have to build the amplifiers out of dozens of other components, instead we could just pick an amplifier IC and make it work in our circuit application, with just a few external components to make it perform how we wished.

There are many different kinds of integrated circuits, and many different kinds of packages, the packages normally have multiple leads, the manufactures logo and the numbers on the package can identify them, looking up those numbers we can get data sheets to see what they are, and how they function, looking up the application notes can give us some ideas of how they are used in circuits. 

Some of these IC's contain metals valuable to us, but not all of them do.


----------



## Magagna (Feb 8, 2015)

butcher said:


> The relay tabs are most likely brass not gold, but the small points can be silver and other precious metals sometimes even gold or PGM's.
> 
> IC's integrated circuits, are chips made up of whole circuits (kind of like whole circuit boards in a chip), many of which can have a multiple use in electronics by adding external circuit components many of which we can make do different things in electronics, by picking the right type of IC and adding external resistors and capacitors.
> Or as in the case of digital electronic wiring them in a certain way with a few external resistors and capacitors to form many different digital electronic circuits using these common IC's.
> ...


Thank you for the lesson 8) 
Luigi


----------

